# How Secure Is Your Outback?



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I keep my 21RS at a secured location out of season. I just brought it home today and started thinking about security. Since most stock storage compartment locks use the same key I won't leave anything in the compartments when it is in my driveway. I've been looking for replacement locks and have found these at Camping World. There were also some Ace Locks. Has anyone changed out their locks?

What about your batteries or lp bottles? Does anyone have a method of securing them? I currently have an aircraft cable wrapped around them with a lock. It's not perfect but it might keep the less serious from walking off with them.


----------



## vtxbud (Apr 4, 2009)

thefulminator said:


> I keep my 21RS at a secured location out of season. I just brought it home today and started thinking about security. Since most stock storage compartment locks use the same key I won't leave anything in the compartments when it is in my driveway. I've been looking for replacement locks and have found these at Camping World. There were also some Ace Locks. Has anyone changed out their locks?
> 
> What about your batteries or lp bottles? Does anyone have a method of securing them? I currently have an aircraft cable wrapped around them with a lock. It's not perfect but it might keep the less serious from walking off with them.


SECURITY: 
1. Locked Private compound belongs to our Homeowners Association. Power hook-ups for each of the 12 units parked..
2. Pin Lock, massive, will do the trick. Would be a real P.I.T.A. to remove that to steal the whole unit.
3. Door and all storage doors locked ALL the time.
4. Yep, cable lock the propane tanks together, if nothing would be fun watchin' some loser trying to skidaddle out of a storage area or over a fence with that !!
5. Remington 12 Ga tactical Shot-gun, 7 rounds alternate between 00 buck and slugs in the mag







(Yep, sad to say, we have more than our share of wackos and bad guys running around up here too). If I'm in the unit so is this....Want the Bad Guys to make a .... very Educated, Wise decision....

The sad part is, if some of these Oxygen Thieves want to get in to either your unit or the storage areas, and you ain't around,, they will probably succeed. You can put massive locks on the storage doors, but what is the weakest link??. The door itself, easy target for a crow/pry bar, despite the lock and despite the cost of the lock !! AND if they pry the door or bin doors open, now you have some real damage to contend with. Nope, haven't changed out my locks.

Anyhow good luck, I know the security concerns are usually a worry for all of us to some degree. The best security is to be such a P.I.T.A. to a thief, they go elsewhere or reform (yeah, like that ever happens).


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Secured in fenced in back yard. I have good nosey neighbors. Shotguns and AK's always at the ready. ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fully Insured.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I really do not worry about out it to much.......I agree with above...thieves want thieves get.....one way or another.............may be motion sensitive flood lights..........

But better put them on a circuit loop so that after they come on they go off in 10-20 seconds as a cycle.............or you might have mad neighbors......... Hindsight.........bag the whole idea............back to the 12 gauge


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Nathan said:


> Fully Insured.


as the saying goes ... Locks only keep honest folks honest...

With a good flathead screwdriver, one can get into most trailers regardless of how well you lock it or secure it... the doorseasily popped off their frame, the storage compartment locks are "poppable" ... best thing to do is just not leave valuables in the trailer...

and likeNathan stated - make sure its Insured ...


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

insurance

Shotgun

2 german shepherds


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

I have insurance, I keep it in a secured lot, and the only real 'valuables' I have on it - to someone who isn't an RV'er - are the 2 TV's. Also, all window shades are down, so you don't know what is inside by looking.

Regarding thieves, I try to make it unattractive - i.e. not worth the trouble, compared to the motor homes and 5ers nearby. The doors always stay locked when stored. I have a lock for the hitch, and I have 10' for security chain that goes around both batteries, then is locked, then around the frame, and up thru the handles of the 2 propane tanks, with a 3rd lock.

A determined thief will still get thru all of that, but hopefully, they won't want to, when other units nearby are much easier ot break into (and probably have more stuff worth stealing.)


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2008)

thefulminator said:


> I keep my 21RS at a secured location out of season. I just brought it home today and started thinking about security. Since most stock storage compartment locks use the same key I won't leave anything in the compartments when it is in my driveway. I've been looking for replacement locks and have found these at Camping World. There were also some Ace Locks. Has anyone changed out their locks?
> 
> What about your batteries or lp bottles? Does anyone have a method of securing them? I currently have an aircraft cable wrapped around them with a lock. It's not perfect but it might keep the less serious from walking off with them.


I changed my compartment locks to these... Work Great !

http://www.fjmsecurity.com/combicam.php


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

how about security when you're in it. My DW won't let us stay overnight in anyplace but an RV park or resort. No overnighting it in a WalMart or rest side stop. Anyone here had to get over that or "assist" someone in getting over that?


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

Keys, Keys







, did the Outback even come with Keys?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

TexanThompsons said:


> how about security when you're in it. My DW won't let us stay overnight in anyplace but an RV park or resort. No overnighting it in a WalMart or rest side stop. Anyone here had to get over that or "assist" someone in getting over that?


Ahh, yess, THAT debate...

I can honestly say that I feel safer in the middle of nowhere than in a Walmart. The DW is the opposite.









Here's our compromise:

We try to stop where other campers are around. Whether we are talking about a campground, or a Walmart, we park near the other RV's figuring there's safety in numbers. We also watch what type of area we are in and if we don't feel comfortable, we move on. Usually, if we pull into a Walmart there's more than 2 other rigs already stopped. I've been at several where there were at least 6 rigs there by the time we got up in the morning. I also pick 24 hour walmarts. That means a lot of traffic in the parking lot, and perhaps a more active security which should help prevent problems. Other than that, we lock the door and make sure we have Cell phones in with us (and they have a signal







).

We've had defense debates on here in the past, but they tend to degrade quickly so I won't say any more than I carry no weapons with us. We rely on the idea that 99% of people behave, and the police, security, the presence of others, and the unknown on what is in the RV will help to deter the remaining 1%.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My questions were not pointed towards defense but rather how you secure your Outback when you are not in it. Since I park mine in my driveway prior to leaving on trips, I am concerned about getting up in the morning and finding the lp cover off and that the batteries are gone.

Back when I had my Jayco popup, I needed to get an extra key for the front trunk. The locksmith didn't even look at my key and pulled one off the wall. When I asked he said that they are all the same. This was the same round type of key that the Ace locks take. Are the Ace lock all the same too? I was later stunned to find out that all the standard compartment locks use the same key. Why bother to lock them at all when someone can get a key that fits them all for $1.99? That is why I was asking about the camping world locks.

What else does everyone do to secure their TT besides a coupler lock?


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Ditto on much what was stated above.
Fenced in secure lot in the off season
At home:
motion sensitive flood lights
good neighbors
good dog
changed storage locks with combicam (really recommended)
good insurance
keyed Master Lock on coupler
common sense


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I do have a coupler lock and the fiver landing gear controls are behind a 751 key.









I guess right or wrong, I don't stay up nights worrying about it. I mean who wants my old camp chairs or portable gray water tank?


----------



## DMG (Apr 28, 2009)

Had our old HTT broken into at a remote storage facility. They got away with over $1000 worth of stuff. I know what you're thinking, why did you have so much stuff in it? It wasn't a lot of stuff, it just all adds up. They took tools, silverware, sheets, bedding, towels, kids games, fishing poles and even my laundry detergent!

Now with the Outback, we're more careful. DH had locksmith replace storage compartment locks. Don't leave too much in storage compartments. Also switched storage facilities. Usually secure tanks with chains and pad locks. Battery is removed and stores inside. Heavy duty lock on hitch.

Never thought about parking at Wally World. Now I will. Our dog turns into Cujo when they take away the garbage. Can't imagine how he'd react if someone tried to get in while we were or were not inside! His barking alone has sent many a person off our porch!

Be aware of your surroundings, and if it doesn't feel safe, it probably isn't.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Locks and insurance - just hope that we're not around if someone tries to break in!!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have always wondered about an automotive style security alarm. We have a 12v battery. You can install a glass break alarm and have door jam pins. It could flash the lights and put a horn on it to sound the alarm. You can even have a remote to arm/disarm the system. Just a though. Maybe someone can figure it out and put one in.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> I changed my compartment locks to these... Work Great !
> http://www.fjmsecurity.com/combicam.php


While I'm not there......I got the same locks and loved them. Need to get them again for the new Outback.

While I'm in the Outback....75lbs Lab 1st....Smith & Wesson 2nd.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Without looking to see where FJM Security is located, I contacted them to find a retailer in my area. The joke is, their main office is about 35 blocks from my house.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

thefulminator said:


> Without looking to see where FJM Security is located, I contacted them to find a retailer in my area. The joke is, their main office is about 35 blocks from my house.


Can you get a few for me...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

The second joke is that you can buy them cheaper on ebay with free shipping and no sales tax. I need mine fairly quickly so I'll pay extra to avoid the delay.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I have a bunch of extra ADT security stickers from when we built our house. Maybe one on the door window would cause one to think twice....


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

What size Combi-Cam did you order? Was it the 7/8" lock?

Thanks in advance.

Happy outbacking


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just finished installing them. Had to use the 1-1/8" length. For the one in the outside kitchen, the latch that came with the combi-cam was too long and I had to trim about a quarter inch off of it. The compartment door was a little thicker than the kitchen door. I was just barely able to get the nut on the back of the combi-cam to engage. Once I finally got it started, I was able to put a couple turns on it and it works alright. I ended up installing both the rubber covers and finger pulls at both locations. The manufacturer recommended the covers to keep dirt and water out. The finger pulls on the original locks didn't fit the combi-cams. They also told me to be sure to shoot some WD40 into them once a year.


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

WOW, i'm glad i live in NY where it is safe. I keep mine in the driveway and store at my brother house covered for the winter. 4 years not a problem.

And i also have insurance.....


----------

